# Tool trailer layout?



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Like many advocacy groups, we picked up a tool trailer last week courtesy of a couple of generous grants. I'm sure many of you have similar arrangements. Anyone care to share the set-up of their trailer? Ours is a 6x10 with side door. We're loving it already.










We were talking about putting a set of shelves across the front with space underneath for chainsaw, gas, oil, etc. Here's the interior with hastily packed tools:


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

We got a 6x10 enclosed trailer with an RTP grant. Ours has the 'aero nose' for additional storage. In it, we store:

5 weedeaters
5 leafblowers
2 chainsaws
2 5-gal gas cans
5 2-gal gas cans
5 1-gal gas cans
10 Pulaskis
10 McLeods
10 Rogue Hoes
5 Rock Bars
1 17 hp DR Brush Hog
2 6 hp DR String Trimmers
Miscellaneous supplies (oil, string, etc)

We have it pretty much maxed out. I don't know if I have any good pictures of the inside, but if I can find some, I'll post them.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

We have a divider made of plywood down the center. It allows a wheelbarrow and large items on each side and helps separate items and gives more space to latch tools to.


----------



## MyOtherBrotherL (Mar 31, 2007)

radair said:


> Like many advocacy groups, we picked up a tool trailer last week courtesy of a couple of generous grants. I'm sure many of you have similar arrangements. Anyone care to share the set-up of their trailer? Ours is a 6x10 with side door. We're loving it already.


How much does one of those suckers cost?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

MyOtherBrotherL said:


> How much does one of those suckers cost?


This was $2825 brand new.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

*I pimped the trailer*

The club trailer is a single axle 6x12 with ramp, side door, and extra headroom.

While not quite CAMBC's, it appears to be a permanent fixture. With that in mind, it made sense to get stuff off the floor and hung up. I should have taken a before picture, but imagine all the hand tools propped haphazardly against the wall with bungie cords all over the place.

Couple hours with at the screw drill, some brackets, and cleaning up, and I took the after pics.

At this point we own about 9 McLeods, 6 Pulaski, 4 mattocks, 4 shovels, 4 garden rakes, 4 hoes, 4 lopers, 6 hand clippers, two wheelbarrows, 3 folding hand saws (new), 2 folding tables, BOB trailer, chainsaw, Sthil trimmer, leaf blower, weedeater, files, wrenches, spare tire, tire iron, and enough camp gear to keep a whole crew fed.

And of course the crapper, well if you have to ask, you wouldn't understand.

--Will


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

*What are you using...*

What is everyoen using to fasten things t the walls of the trailer? I am worried about pull thru usign just screws.

Thanks

Bob W.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Bob W said:


> What is everyoen using to fasten things t the walls of the trailer? I am worried about pull thru usign just screws.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob W.


Just the screws that come with the brackets. I may have used some drywall screws where the "L" brackets didn't come with wood screws. Just be careful not to use a screw that is long enough to poke a hole in the exterior of the trailer. I think I was fine with a few 1" drywall screws.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

*Thanks*

Cool was just worried that they would pull out! Will post pics once we have some to post up!

Bob W.


----------

